# Birdy Noise From Power Steering???



## 240ReplacementSentra (Sep 16, 2003)

My sentra runs great but sounds like a bird is stuck under my hood and flys away when I turn my steering wheel all the way right or left. Any information please?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Check your belts.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

...could be normal. Sometimes when power steering pumps get old they squeel, and thats normal. but check belts and check engine mounts. sometimes a mount is loose and the motor moves a little making the pulleys hit the frame. its not fun trust me, especially when the mount breaks in the middle of the road


----------



## 240ReplacementSentra (Sep 16, 2003)

*Sentra Feedback-Thanks*

Belts have been checked; they are fine. I do believe it is a pulley maybe going bad....at 50K miles!!!
When you are uner the hood it sounds like it either is sparotically hitting something or else stopping sparotically. Understand? What drives me crazy is that I have to top and turn the steering wheel all the way right or left and then it stops for awhile. Crazy huh!


----------



## wheelzse-r (Sep 18, 2003)

I would check the idler pulley, that is very common for nissans with the multi-belt setup. i know it is common when the dealership in rapid city, sd has them on hand. plus when i worked there i replace hundreds of idler pullies on all kinds of nissnas at all different mileage.


----------



## E-MAN (Oct 14, 2003)

Are you sure the belt is tight enough?Is it the right one?


----------



## 240ReplacementSentra (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks. Belt is tight enough and it is tbe correct one.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Check your puleys and the hoses...sounds like mine before the hoses leaked...try checking the steering fluid level


----------



## 240ReplacementSentra (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. P/S fluid level and hoses are fine. When I turn the steering wheel all the way to left on right noise stops. Car still runs great. Went to Baton Rouge yesterday and car clipped along steady at 70-85 mph.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah i would check the pulleys or bring it somewhere, I hate birds under my hood.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *yeah i would check the pulleys or bring it somewhere, I hate birds under my hood. *


 I once found a dead bird under my hood.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

i had this same problem and it turned out to be the water pump.

When I turn the wheels all the way right or left the sound would stop. 

Check your water pump. Grab the pulley and rock it back and forth. If there is any play at all then it's the pump. 

Good luck


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

my car did that before the steering pump died, and it still does occasionally now that i've replaced it. I put it in the mystery box.

do you find that the noise goes away after your car has warmed up a bit?


----------



## 240ReplacementSentra (Sep 16, 2003)

*To Spelch*

It does seem to go away after it warms up a bit!!!
How did you know that??


----------

